# Lumps on ferrets neck



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

Before I start explaining - I have made a vet appointment for tomorrow.
I found lumps on my female ferrets neck one each side and when I tried to feel them would say about grape sized. I think it may also be swollen in her underarm area she wouldnt let me look (I now have several holes in my hand)
She is acting normally, I bathed her tonight and she swam round as normal and ran around drying off, eating pooing etc as normal
My first thought is cancer. I really hope this isnt the case 
Was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and what it turned out to be? 
I lost her sister 2 days before christmas to diabetes, dont want to lose her too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

As in 2 lumps kind of under her chin and one in the armpit? Difficult to say without seeing the ferret but I would say they sound like they're definitely worth getting biopsied at the vets, sounds like they could be enlarged lymph nodes, if they are there are a few reasons they could be enlarged, some of which are not too serious but sadly one of the possible causes is cancer, so it would be worth biopsies sooner rather than later to be sure. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

Lenor said:


> As in 2 lumps kind of under her chin and one in the armpit? Difficult to say without seeing the ferret but I would say they sound like they're definitely worth getting biopsied at the vets, sounds like they could be enlarged lymph nodes, if they are there are a few reasons they could be enlarged, some of which are not too serious but sadly one of the possible causes is cancer, so it would be worth biopsies sooner rather than later to be sure. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


The lumps are kind of where her neck and front legs are, above the shoulder area on her neck. Pretty sure theres lumps under each armpit but she will not let me touch there.
She is booked in for after I finish work tomorrow. I would take her in the morn but cant get anyone to cover me at work, I manage a shop and cant leave the other staff
Thanks, I've got my fingers crossed too. Had ferrets when I was a kid and one got lumps under the armpit and it was cancer. Really hope its not

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ye, my first thought was also swollen lymph nodes 

Hope everything goes well at the vets and it isn't nothing serious.


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

Whn I think swolen lymph nodes, I think cancer.
I'm really hoping not :-(

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

TamaraWittering said:


> Whn I think swolen lymph nodes, I think cancer.
> I'm really hoping not :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I really hope not.
Maybe just a random infection? A bit odd to have cancer in more than one so suddenly. Has she been severely stressed at all, could of caused her immune system to lower?

I'm no vet, just trying to comfort you because I known if I found the same then reassurance would be good right now 

How old is she? If she's an oldy may be adrenal? The implant can help a lot and extend their life a good few years


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I really hope not.
> Maybe just a random infection? A bit odd to have cancer in more than one so suddenly. Has she been severely stressed at all, could of caused her immune system to lower?
> 
> I'm no vet, just trying to comfort you because I known if I found the same then reassurance would be good right now
> ...


Shes just over 2. She hasnt had any kind of stress recently, she pined for her sister for a couple of weeks but that was at christmas. Maybe it could be something else then, like with humans if you have an infection you can get lumps in armpits etc
Will find out tomorrow at the vets 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

TamaraWittering said:


> Shes just over 2. She hasnt had any kind of stress recently, she pined for her sister for a couple of weeks but that was at christmas. Maybe it could be something else then, like with humans if you have an infection you can get lumps in armpits etc
> Will find out tomorrow at the vets
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Typically way to young for adrenal then 
Hopefully something a course of anti biotics will cure.


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Typically way to young for adrenal then
> Hopefully something a course of anti biotics will cure.


Hope so 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I took her to the vets and they have said that it is lymphoma (spelling?) cancer. 
Its like she has been given a death sentance. She is healthy enough and active etc so would be cruel to PTS so they have given her steroids to buy some time. But eventually the cancer will get the better of her.
I cant stop crying

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Can lymphoma or cancer cells in general be possitvly diagnosed without a biobsy or blood tests?

Soo very sorry for your news hun.


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

naz_pixie said:


> Can lymphoma or cancer cells in general be possitvly diagnosed without a biobsy or blood tests?
> 
> Soo very sorry for your news hun.


I dont really know, I'm just going by what my vet told me.
There are lumps on her neck, underarms, chest, and near her back legs too 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh God you poor love, I'm so, so sorry  I understand totally why you're so upset, I took my fuzzy to the vet last week, had to leave him there so they could anaethetise him, came home and bawled my eyes out  I'm thinking of you and really hope they can offer some treatment or aomething. Many hugs xx


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

ruthyg said:


> Oh God you poor love, I'm so, so sorry  I understand totally why you're so upset, I took my fuzzy to the vet last week, had to leave him there so they could anaethetise him, came home and bawled my eyes out  I'm thinking of you and really hope they can offer some treatment or aomething. Many hugs xx


Oh no so sorry to hear about your fuzzy :'( had so many pets but it never gets easier when thet get ill or pass away :'( xx

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

TamaraWittering said:


> Oh no so sorry to hear about your fuzzy :'( had so many pets but it never gets easier when thet get ill or pass away :'( xx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


He was fine in the end, but I came home to such an empty house and it hit me quite hard  Oh I really hope your lil fuzzy can still enjoy some quality of life despite the diagnosis xxx


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

ruthyg said:


> He was fine in the end, but I came home to such an empty house and it hit me quite hard  Oh I really hope your lil fuzzy can still enjoy some quality of life despite the diagnosis xxx


Well I'll make sure whatever time she has left she is spoilt rotten (more than normal) and treated like a princess! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

TamaraWittering said:


> Well I'll make sure whatever time she has left she is spoilt rotten (more than normal) and treated like a princess!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 Aww I bet she is! Bless her, she's a lucky lady, obviously got a mummy who loves her a lot a lot  xxx


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

ruthyg said:


> Aww I bet she is! Bless her, she's a lucky lady, obviously got a mummy who loves her a lot a lot  xxx


 thanks xx

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it a ferret specialist vet? I read another post on a ferret forum with the same symptons a few weeks ago and im sure they said they had to be tested to know if the cells were cancerous and in the end the tests came back negative and it was a gland problem, not lymphoma. 

I would highly advice going to FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! and just asking peoples experiences and what not.. they may be able to help you with her.. even if its just what to expect.. 

And massive hugs! Sick pets is just hirrible x


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

naz_pixie said:


> Is it a ferret specialist vet? I read another post on a ferret forum with the same symptons a few weeks ago and im sure they said they had to be tested to know if the cells were cancerous and in the end the tests came back negative and it was a gland problem, not lymphoma.
> 
> I would highly advice going to FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! and just asking peoples experiences and what not.. they may be able to help you with her.. even if its just what to expect..
> 
> And massive hugs! Sick pets is just hirrible x


I dont think theyre ferret specialists, but the vet told me she's had lits of vetinary experience with ferrets
Thanks for the link will sign up after I finish work today and ask on there xx

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

